
Show HN: Scrivito – The Professional Cloud-Based Rails CMS - thomas_witt
https://scrivito.com/
======
thomas_witt
Scrivito is a professional cloud-based CMS built for Ruby on Rails.

All you have to do is drop the Scrivito SDK Engine gem into your app and
you'll get intuitive WYSIWYG editing, modular page layouts using widgets, git-
style working copies for parallel editing and great support. It's the perfect
CMS for start-ups running Rails.

There's a 30 day free trial at [https://scrivito.com/](https://scrivito.com/)

I'm one of the founders of Scrivito. Feedback welcome.

------
burke1
I would think that would be just fine

